# When there's a will there's a way (new sub install)



## Sciggy (Aug 29, 2010)

So my 12" Polk Momo wasn't cutting it for me in my trunk so I upgraded to 2 12" kicker solo barics L7 in a ported box. Had to get a compact box because the trunk is so damn small but after much searching finally found one that fits and boy does this set up hit.

Audiophonics ported box
2 12" Kicker Solobarics L7
Rockford Fosgate P1000-1BD 1,000 watt @ 2ohms

Still breaking the subs in so I haven't run it super hard yet, but around half gain this set up is insane! I mostly listen to rock/metal and these subs are amazingly clean sounding. Put some rap/bass heavy stuff on and I felt like I was going to puke!

Trunk? What trunk?


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Why don't you do a custom sub install? Fiberglass boxs with the subs pointed in. So you atleast have some trunk space. Or take it a step further, remove the gas tank and put the subs toward the seat. Without the gas tank the GTO has a pretty big trunk space.


----------



## Sciggy (Aug 29, 2010)

GM4life said:


> Why don't you do a custom sub install? Fiberglass boxs with the subs pointed in. So you atleast have some trunk space. Or take it a step further, remove the gas tank and put the subs toward the seat. Without the gas tank the GTO has a pretty big trunk space.


I'd love to take the gas tank out, but I suppose that leads to a larger problem than not having any trunk space  

I'm going to look into a custom box a little later down the line, just wanted to get the system in for now since I couldn't stand the stock system any longer. As it stands now, I really don't need the trunk space so I'm ok. I'm sure down the road I'll need it for something and I'll either have to take the subs out or have a custom box built. Cross that bridge when I come to it I suppose.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Sciggy said:


> I'd love to take the gas tank out, but I suppose that leads to a larger problem than not having any trunk space


Nah, just alittle less money. Thats what customization is all about.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

You better get some rear springs... all that extra weight. I've seen a few people actually use the spare tire spot and do a floor mounted sub/amp with a metal wire cover over it to protected the speaker.


----------



## Sciggy (Aug 29, 2010)

jpalamar said:


> You better get some rear springs... all that extra weight. I've seen a few people actually use the spare tire spot and do a floor mounted sub/amp with a metal wire cover over it to protected the speaker.


I trust you're kidding about the rear springs, the sub+box+amp doesn't weigh more than 100lbs and thats nothing compared to having one or two people in the back seat. If you are kidding, sorry about taking it seriously and ruining the joke! 

The people who take the spare tire spot then lose one important thing to have with you at all times...


----------

